# widder eh neuer



## Ballerburg (11 Jan. 2022)

schön guddn zusammen erstma zurecht finden irgendwie---un allen erstma gesundes neues


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## General (11 Jan. 2022)

Sei Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Tittelelli (12 Jan. 2022)

Ballerburg schrieb:


> schön guddn zusammen erstma zurecht finden irgendwie---un allen erstma gesundes neues



und was rauchst Du?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## noskillz (3 Juni 2022)

Guten Abend in die Runde


----------

